# Aspartame Disease A Possible Cause for.....



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*Aspartame Disease* A Possible Cause for Concomitant Graves' Disease and Pulmonary Hypertension
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC387446/

*A 34-year-old university professor (environmental studies)* developed classic primary hyperthyroidism after she began using considerable amounts of products containing aspartame-- specifically, 4-5 cans of a diet soda daily, four liters of a diet cola weekly, 3-4 servings of diet ice cream a day, and other products (gelatin; gum; breath mints). Such consumption was superimposed on her added capacity as a supervisor of aerobics classes to attain "the mean, fit look". She had enjoyed excellent health until then.
http://www.aspartamesafety.com/Graves.htm

*CATALYST MAGAZINE - BITTERSWEET: THE TRUTH ABOUT ASPARTAME *
Iron deficiency and kidney disease may also cause unnaturally high phenylalanine
... Graves disease, non-Hodgkins lymphoma and heart valve disease 
http://www.laleva.cc/food/aspartame_stoddard.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> *Aspartame Disease* A Possible Cause for Concomitant Graves' Disease and Pulmonary Hypertension
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC387446/
> 
> *A 34-year-old university professor (environmental studies)* developed classic primary hyperthyroidism after she began using considerable amounts of products containing aspartame-- specifically, 4-5 cans of a diet soda daily, four liters of a diet cola weekly, 3-4 servings of diet ice cream a day, and other products (gelatin; gum; breath mints). Such consumption was superimposed on her added capacity as a supervisor of aerobics classes to attain "the mean, fit look". She had enjoyed excellent health until then.
> ...


This is excellent information. I avoid artificial sweetener like the plague. For many reasons. If I have a sweet tooth, I use a bit of honey. They are now putting aspartame in "regular" chewing gum, ordinary bakery items and much much more. Read the labels everyone!!

You are on the ball GDWomen!! Thanx!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent information. Thanks!

I'm diabetic and am pretty careful about what I drink [and eat]. That aspertame info was a good nudge for me to go to the fridge and re-check some of the things I drink. After all, manufacturers do change the ingredients from time to time.


----------

